# Dispelling myths about the treatment of men and women in the Canadian Forces



## armyvern (27 May 2007)

Due to the preponderance of questions being brought forward regarding the myth about the mal-treatment of women in the Canadian Forces, I have come up with this thread because it’s time to dispel the myth.

1)	Women in the CF are not mistreated, maltreated, or treated in any way, manner, shape or form any differently than their male CF counterparts; nor should women in the CF expect to be treated differently because they happen to be female.

2)	All CF members are expected to fulfill their primary tasks and duties in a professional manner regardless of their sex, and to not use their sex as an excuse for not doing so. Equally, those not capable of achieving that fulfillment or those that experience shortfalls while doing so, may be subject to administrative or disciplinary action in a like manner, regardless of which sex they happen to be.

3)	The amount of respect that is earned by each and every member of the CF, regardless of sex, will be earned through the leadership, effort, initiative and professionalism they display as an individual and through their personal contributions to the “Team.”

4)	The CF is a “Team,” as it must be, and in order to meet our operational goals and accomplish any missions or tasks assigned to us, all of our members must be capable of performing both as an individual and within the group setting. Those that choose to work outside of that team, regardless of sex, will experience bumps in the road that is their career through no-ones fault but their own.

5)	How you are treated will be the direct result of your performance, your leadership, and the respect that you garner, regardless of sex.

6)	The CF is highly committed to the morale and welfare of all of its soldiers and to their general well-being, regardless of sex.

In short, if you find yourself being disciplined or notified of shortcomings; it will not be because of the sex you happen to be. It will be because something in your performance called for it, or your lack of personal effort, drive, or motivation in contributing to the achieving of our primary goals and tasks has warranted it.


----------

